
Ask HN: How does Paul Graham write and maintain his essays? - vickypathi
Does he write a new essay every time and edit the HTML and push it to server? 
Or he has a web application in place, where he pushes an essay from different sources?<p>Also 
I am planning to create my own blog site(list of articles, based on tags, search etc). How should I approach it? I want to have my own blog site like that of Paul graham.<p>Also suggest the difference between static site generator vs building our own blogging engine for our site?
======
gus_massa
Half guessing, half some facts I remember from previous articles that I can't
find in 5 minutes using Google ...

He writes the essays, probably in vi.

The site and menu bar is made in RTML that is the internal language of Yahoo
stores
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTML](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTML)

------
brudgers
Why not ask him?

~~~
vickypathi
I wish I could. But How can I?

